# Boat Refresh / Removing Rod Lockers



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you go any further... it looks to me that your "rod lockers" are nothing more than moldings with a door that were added on and fastened into place after the hull with rodholders was completed (at least that's what I believe I'm seeing in your pics...).

Might be a good idea to see if you can just un-screw (or un-bolt) what's there now so that you can better see exactly what's going to be needed to get where you want to go.... I'd also bet that those moldings do add a bit of stiffness to your existing gunnel setup as well...

hope this helps - aren't boats fun?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

That’s exactly what it is.

Plan is to add these to support the gunnel better and remove the doors. I am aiming to pull up the floor in the coming months and will have one flush floor without the lip the doors screw into on the bottom added back in.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

I so no issues with what you want to do. I used foam to stiffen the gunnels on my Gheenoe with excellent results.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

So as an update with a rainy weekend ahead I figured I would get a start on this. I cut out the first "support" and began grinding/sanding away. I was surprised to see that the floor inside the rod locker has no core so my plans shifted a little. I am now going to grind it down and put 2 layers of 1708 over it then fair it out for paint.










The rod holders got their final skim coat of epoxy and will go into a final sand/fair stage next before they are added into the boat once the above stated glass is laid.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Both sides are removed, ground down, and glass patches put in before a fairing coat and a full covering of 1708.

Also today’s boat yard mystery.... why would a builder that advertises full composite construction have wood? Also why was wood found on the starboard side and not port?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Real simple answer... anything goes when you’re trying to get a boat done to generate income for some builders... Particularly when it’s in a location where it’s not visible. 

You wouldn’t believe some of the crap I’ve seen...


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

BrownDog said:


> View attachment 101954
> Both sides are removed, ground down, and glass patches put in before a fairing coat and a full covering of 1708.
> 
> Also today’s boat yard mystery.... why would a builder that advertises full composite construction have wood? Also why was wood found on the starboard side and not port?
> ...


Possible that there has been some “work” done by a previous owner?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I Sanded the fairing I put in the bottom. Q cells really sand well and I was impressed with how quick it went









After that I cut 2 layers of 1708 out and laid them in


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

A little more progress today. I was able to fully remove the starboard locker door, grind the lip down and lay some glass. 2" strip along where the lip was then one full size piece after. All 1708.

















Now for some thinking... The deck needs to be stiffened/enforced over the locker as when I stand on it I get a little less than an inch of deflection.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

So this is a lot of work...

I made a few on the fly design changes. I now have the rod holders in which prevent and flexing of the gunnel. Front and rear bulkheads glassed fair to the hull. the deck cut, glassed and faired.

I still need to sand down the fairing coat on the hull sides but that will be seadek covered so I won’t be as particular on it.

After some sanding today I thought I could use some motivation to see what it might look like when finished and to clean it up some for some fishing guests over the holidays. I put a coat of primer over it and it’s really starting to come together.
I feel like I gained a TON of space in the boat.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Definitely opens the cockpit up. Looking good!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll do a full write up when all is done, but all structural work should now (hopefully) be complete. 
Next is going to be to strip the hull down for more filling and fairing before primer and paint.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> I’ll do a full write up when all is done, but all structural work should now (hopefully) be complete.
> Next is going to be to strip the hull down for more filling and fairing before primer and paint.
> 
> View attachment 110926
> View attachment 110928


No rod tubes/rod cut-outs on the gunnel supports for the port side? I see you have the rod holders on the CC too, so maybe not a big deal, I was just thinking....while you were at it...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

yobata said:


> No rod tubes/rod cut-outs on the gunnel supports for the port side? I see you have the rod holders on the CC too, so maybe not a big deal, I was just thinking....while you were at it...


They just have not been cut out yet. I find it easier to fair out the surface then cut them. Already cut on the starboard side.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Fair, sand, fair, sand...on and on...I swear it never ends. 
I took it out of the garage to give it a rinse to remove the dust, then crawled under to start fairing out the oyster rash which I know will only come back quickly.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I got the primer on this weekend, at least I can see progress now.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

In the home stretch now! What's the hole in the deck near the front bulkhead for?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

bryson said:


> In the home stretch now! What's the hole in the deck near the front bulkhead for?


Deck plate for access to the fuel tank fittings.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

2 coats in, I think it is good inside but will get one more outside. Lighting doesn’t give a good show of it but it is ice blue hull and whisper grey deck.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I am finally at the point where things are going back on the boat, hatches got their final coat today as well and will be back on in the next few days.
















I glassed in and filled many screw, gauge, and switch holes on the console. One more fairing round and it can get some primer.









I put in some EVA foam sheets for the gunnels which really help it aesthetically as I did not do much fairing/paint on the sides (was planned)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Came out great! Did you spray or roll and tip? And are you going to be using any felt or something equivalent on the rod holders?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Came out great! Did you spray or roll and tip? And are you going to be using any felt or something equivalent on the rod holders?



Thank you

Roll and tip, used epifanes 2 part with some brushing thinner and it laid out well, any mistakes were on me.

Yes, putting some of the same EVA foam in there just cut down to a slim strip


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Progress has been a little slower with the birth of our first child but I was given a pass to do some work the last two afternoons.

Console is wired and installed, wiring sleep deprived was a real challenge. All that remains is a few plumbing items, build a console door, and to finish the poling platform.









For the platform I removed the two rod holders as I did not like their angle and never used them. From here I am going to paint/coat it black. My feeling is to go with some type of bedliner product to cover some areas of light pitting. Then paint the top and install it back.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

It looks water ready and congratulations! I've got a June deadline on my project before my new fishing partner arrives. What's the plan on going about fixing the platform?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you, you as well.

The crack is on a bar I had someone install as the original platform just used the fiberglass top to carry side forces which I think is a terrible design and unstable. Not sure exactly what the plan will be to fix it, one if those times I wish I knew how to weld.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I can definitely see why you added the additional support based on your given platform. Yes, I stole this off Bells Hay website, who cares. I can't vouch for any local welders but am about to contact tigweld to see if he can help me out with some custom fab work. His work does look impressive, but I do wish I wish I knew how to weld as well.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Poling platform is painted and installed along with the registration numbers. Once paint dries on the top of the platform that will go on and I should be able to get it in the water tomorrow.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I was able to get on the water today and all the fish were right where I left them.

...and because everyone likes picture

when purchased:

















Before:
















After:


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Very nice job.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I filled in the old gauge holes in preparation for taking the boat in for a repower today. Not shown is the fairing stage, super rush job but not terrible.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Well one last project…

prepping for fresh paint then off to market


----------



## bryan.w (Dec 15, 2020)

less is more... nice work


----------

